# Ludlow wild camping



## shem (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi, off to ludlow this weekend and all the caravan parks seem full up. ANy suggestions on safe/accepted places to park up please. (Motorhome not van conversion)

Saw a post form a few years ago suggesting Coop carpark?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi ya, & as it’s the first time I’ve ‘Spoken’ to you I will say Welcome along to the Wild side & Have Fun.
As far as Park ups go yes there is a few that I have used in the past, One of which has been earlier this year for two nights not far from the castle & the Park area, Another Buy Ludlow Manor & yet more out towards What use to be Pattening Parish Hall & Stanlow areas. If you wanted to widen your preferd overnight stop areas there’s even a few out towards the Arckle & The Wreeking towards Telford But why don’t you consider joining as a full member to get access to the POI map that I bet will have a few more on it.


----------



## 2cv (Nov 23, 2018)

On the POI map available to all at the top of the home page there are three rural laybys near.


----------



## shem (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks both, all news to me re maps and different memberships. Will take a better look now

Fingers xed we find somewhere


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 23, 2018)

2cv said:


> On the POI map available to all at the top of the home page there are three rural laybys near.



Ahhh, My mistake, I thought that the POI map at the top of the home page was for Members only !.
THATS why I suggested they join.


----------



## 2cv (Nov 23, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Ahhh, My mistake, I thought that the POI map at the top of the home page was for Members only !.
> THATS why I suggested they join.



The app available to full members is much nicer to use than the poi link on the home page and the pois can be inserted to a sat nav or phone so even without the other benefits it’s worth going full.
However, being the fun and friendly community most here are glad to be able to help free members too.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 24, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Ahhh, My mistake, I thought that the POI map at the top of the home page was for Members only !.
> THATS why I suggested they join.



You are correct ...


----------



## 2cv (Nov 24, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> You are correct ...



The poi map at the top of the page is indeed members only, but I think that includes free members, I stand to be corrected.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Nov 24, 2018)

For nice Ludlow view; from the town go South across the bridge, first right, up the hill, layby on right overlooking the river and Castle. Not very far to walk into  town.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 24, 2018)

2cv said:


> The poi map at the top of the page is indeed members only, but I think that includes free members, I stand to be corrected.



Not sure Bill but i think free members can sample the poi, but don't have unlimited access.


----------



## sasquatch (Nov 24, 2018)

In the past I have used the park and ride and the cattle market.


----------

